# PowerPC 7500/100 Rebuild



## Macguyver72 (Apr 10, 1999)

I have been tasked with "fixing" several 7500/100 PowerPCs, but I have not worked with Macs since the days of the IIgs. ("Fixing" in this case means cleaning the hardware and installing fresh copies of all the software, including the OS)

I'm confident that I can do the job, but I want to make sure I'm up to speed on the details.

So, this post is to solicit tips from those who may have been down similar paths. Any comments are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Gagner (Dec 16, 1999)

7500's are nice machines. You should have at least 32 megs of memory for this recommendation. The Mac operating system became very stable at version 8.0. It became even more stable at 8.5 and is also extremely easy to install. I recommend you get a copy of 8.5 or better. If you don't care about the data on the HD then reformat it using Apples HD formatter. It's in the utilities folder on the system CD. Then click install (choose clean install) and come back in about 15 minutes. You're Macs will be up and running.
If you need to retain the information on the HD's then uncheck "clean install" The integrity of the system folder will be maintained when the new OS is put on the drive. The preferences for all your programs will be in tact but there is a greater possibility of old extensions/control panels etc causing some flukiness. System 9.0 that just came out should work okay but for this machine it's too much OS for the speed and possible memory configuration. It also is beginnning to show some bugs and an update is already needed. I recommend obtaining version 8.5 for these machines. You may be able to obtain it at a better cost as it is as of a couple weeks ago replaced by 9.0 Good luck!

------------------
Macintosh addict


----------



## Macguyver72 (Apr 10, 1999)

I've got System 8.5, and I've read about its stability. I am concerned, however, that I may not have installation copies of the application software that I need to reinstall. (and I would really like to format the HDs)

Can I just copy the apps from one box to another like the old days? (As long as the control panels and extensions are not corrupted, I expect this should work fine)

Thanks.


----------

